
Who said that VIM cannot compete with IDEs? - rbanffy
https://dev.to/bezirganyan/who-said-that-vim-cannot-compete-with-ides-51k4
======
xor_null
To be honest, at most hackathons I get laughed at because I use a "bloated"
Visual Studio....and then they show me there vim/emacs editor containing like
a thousand plugins - like this isn't bloated. And in the end they look like
Visual Studio. The look I get when I tell them that Visual Studio and most
other IDEs have a Vim Plugin is also amusing. Finally I say that emacs is
better than vim and watch how they flame each other....

~~~
geezerjay
> ....and then they show me there vim/emacs editor containing like a thousand
> plugins - like this isn't bloated.

Why do you assume that the end result of adding "a thousand plugins" to VIm is
bloat, or even becoming as bloated as Visual Studio? Have you ever compared
the result in terms of memory footprint and responsiveness? I mean, vim packed
with "a thousand plugins" can be easily used on a low end/ealry 2010's netbook
while a vanilla installation of MSVS requires a beefy workstation just to run.

